# pics from the job



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

"All the easy jobs are already done"


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's a lot of vents


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The work looks nice but you better post an into before the hounds are released.














Paul


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Picture 4, what kind of 2" fitting is that going around the 3" vent? Looks like 2 45's buy I dont see a band in the middle


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks i take pride in my trade
Its a 2" vent cross over double


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

what is that fitting i highlighted called ?

never have seen that one............


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Its a " 2" vent-cross over ( double )
They come single inlet also. works great running vents around stacks
Its the charlotte c.i book


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is that a horizontal discharge carrier on the left draining into a vertical discharge carrier on the right in top pics? Looks like it. 

Nice looking work. 

Why don't you post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> Its a " 2" vent-cross over ( double )
> They come single inlet also. works great running vents around stacks
> Its the charlotte c.i book


That's brilliant.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

thats exactly what it is, the hori carrier runnin with the vertical on the right , i ran a 3" vent to compensate , for lenght, and well sumone tell me how to add the intro
And ill add my info
P.s isnt tha cross over fitting just great?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> thats exactly what it is, the hori carrier runnin with the vertical on the right , i ran a 3" vent to compensate , for lenght, and well sumone tell me how to add the intro
> And ill add my info
> P.s isnt tha cross over fitting just great?


The fitting is pretty darn snappy. :thumbup:

Click here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> *thats exactly what it is, the hori carrier* *runnin with the vertical on the right , i ran a 3" vent to compensate* , for lenght, and well sumone tell me how to add the intro
> And ill add my info
> P.s isnt tha cross over fitting just great?


 






When we screwed up the placement of our holes (ie: sleeves were in wrong locations...:laughing then we would have to use vertical discharge carriers because the carrier needed to go right on top of the hole in the deck; and a horizontal would not fly.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice looking work man, thats a big azz propress fitting!!!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hah...wrong hole..it happens , on this application, it was done because
we coulndt go thru the some of the I- beams ,and the location of the lobby bathroom ,took a typical setup
Out of the picture.the pro press is 2" by 1" or 1 1/4 ran along the sanitary
Stack to branch and feed flush o meters ...thanks for the link time to introduce myself


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

nice work!! very nice!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Charlotte pipe foundry has some cool fittings.

http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/DimensionalCatalogs/Cast_Iron_Pipe_Fittings_Eng.pdf


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nice work! Nice to see some new york plumbing! 
We use those cross over fittings all the time also, they work nice for the vent from a starter fitting.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. I have more pics coming.

tom i have that take off book on my droid , never leave home with out it.
End to center measurements on a pdf. Priceless


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

New york, new york ,what part? What kinda work?

I was once told by an ol'timer
" in this city, we just dont meet the standard ,we set it...."


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> Thank you. I have more pics coming.
> 
> *tom i have that take off book* on my droid , never leave home with out it.
> End to center measurements on a pdf. Priceless


 






When I worked for a large plumbing and mech. contractor here out of the local union hall (UA), pretty much all journeymen plumbers had the Charlotte fitting take-off booklet. A must for doing layout.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> New york, new york ,what part? What kinda work?
> 
> I was once told by an ol'timer
> " in this city, we just dont meet the standard ,we set it...."


Thats a great quote...
Im mostly in Manhattan, but also in all boros, very little in SI though.
Highrise Commercial, residintial, private and public, sca...
How bout you?


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

same , mostly manhattan, high rise ,commercial,.. pla what ever keeps me working..

If u can lay iron out, its just a matter
snapin pipe..and locking bands


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

In your last pictures see a 3 / 2 double wye on the vertical. That would not pass here, would need to be a tee. Surprised it would there, it s an s-trap.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

SPH said:


> In your last pictures see a 3 / 2 double wye on the vertical. That would not pass here, would need to be a tee. Surprised it would there, it s an s-trap.


No its not, he is picking up 2 basins it looks like, each is individual vented.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

union brother 1 said:


> New york, new york ,what part? What kinda work?
> 
> I was once told by an ol'timer
> " in this city, we just dont meet the standard ,we set it...."


Nice clean work!!!


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

That's some very sharp work right there!

Takes guts to post pictures on here, someone always thinks they can do better.

Never seen that offset before, looks cool! I don't think I would have the patience to order something like that, I'd just jog it with 45's!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard of dry contact... but wet wall?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SPH said:


> In your last pictures see a 3 / 2 double wye on the vertical. That would not pass here, would need to be a tee. Surprised it would there, *it s an s-trap*.


 





No. It's not an 's' trap. The 3"x2" double wye is after the point of vent, not before.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

SPH said:


> In your last pictures see a 3 / 2 double wye on the vertical. That would not pass here, would need to be a tee. Surprised it would there, it s an s-trap.


ok ,my turn  ( going to break it d o w n )
1.this is from a 700 room hotel ,some are back to back multiple stacks vent and waste
2. its a 4 by 2 double wye picking up the basins ,each individualy vented kudo's nyc, and tom picked it right up.
I guess ill keep going......
3. 4 by 3 sanitary tee's picking up ,gerberit space saver toilets, each vented ,4 by 2 reducers.
4.far left you can see the 3 by 2 sanitary tee into the vent stack
5.im sure i missed sumthing ,feel free to point it out
I will gladly get into detail bout it.

"Never a problem ,only solutions"


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> Thank you. I have more pics coming.
> 
> tom i have that take off book on my droid , never leave home with out it.
> End to center measurements on a pdf. Priceless


Will you post link so I can d.l it.


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

union brother 1 said:


> ok ,my turn  ( going to break it d o w n )
> 1.this is from a 700 room hotel ,some are back to back multiple stacks vent and waste
> 2. its a 4 by 2 double wye picking up the basins ,each individualy vented kudo's nyc, and tom picked it right up.
> I guess ill keep going......
> ...


p.s the 2" at opposite sides going thru the floor, vents for shower stalls...


----------



## union brother 1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Will you post link so I can d.l it.


 http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documen...ttings_Eng.pdf _________

Tommy the plumber actually post it on my thread


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

union brother 1 said:


> http://www.charlottepipe.com/Documen...ttings_Eng.pdf _________
> 
> Tommy the plumber actually post it on my thread


Thank you both.


----------

